# No longer fat, but still 40!! Ty for your help :)



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Well what can I say, as of today I am officially at the weight I never thought I would get to and wanted to say a huge ty to everyone who set me off in the right direction all those months ago.

It hasn't been an easy road, and even though I haven't necessarily posted on here, I have always checked posts for motivation and tips.

In total I have lost over 6 stones. I have gone from 14 stone 5 to 8 stone 7 and I cannot begin to tell you how wonderful it feels. I even like the gym now !!! woohoo

My daughter is also now a slim, happy and healthy 18 yr old and to me that is the best part of all.

I will take some pics over the weekend for those interested, and once again thank you for your help in those dark early days.

with best wishes to you all

Karen


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is way cool.

6 stones sounds like alot of weight.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulation Karen!

WOW, that is 84 lbs! About 40 kg, two of those big plates, OMG!

Well done!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congrats Karen!!

Now you and your daughter have done that, what are your aims?


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you.

Its taken us just under 10 months to get where we want to be, and I think adjusting to actually being slim is the hardest part of all.

As for aims, well my daughter finished her A Levels this year and is taking a year off to go travelling with her friends across the USA !

I'm not sure what mine are, just to stay fit and healthy - and maybe find a toyboy lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well done.

To achieve a goal that you have set is a wonderful feeling.

Just goes to show that this site is not just useful for Hardcore bodybuilders.

Bodybuilding is a lifestyle not a stereotype.


----------



## JohnO (May 1, 2005)

well done to you both


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Karen said:


> I'm not sure what mine are, just to stay fit and healthy - and maybe find a toyboy lol


Be carefull what you wish for you just might get it


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Karen said:


> Well what can I say, as of today I am officially at the weight I never thought I would get to and wanted to say a huge ty to everyone who set me off in the right direction all those months ago.
> 
> It hasn't been an easy road, and even though I haven't necessarily posted on here, I have always checked posts for motivation and tips.
> 
> ...


fantastically well done

truely inspirational

and daughter too

if you have before and after pics would be great

:beer1:


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm not very good with photo stuff and think I've missed these up, but here goes and it gives an idea of what I lost.

Obviously first pic is before and last after !


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fantastic achievment Karen! You look completely different!


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Tell me about it, I dont recognise myself.

I should have put that pic 2 was taken about 4 weeks ago, so I am about 5lbs less than on the pic. The most amazing thing I have found, is that I look and feel so much younger.

They do say 40 is the new 30, and I feel better now than ever 

ty for the lovely kind words everyone


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, you would have made one of those before and after commercials selling things a real hit.

I cant believe how much better you look and you look younger now than before, happier too.

That is super.

Did you follow PScarbs diet that his sister used?

If not which diet did you use?


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Wow, you would have made one of those before and after commercials selling things a real hit.
> 
> I cant believe how much better you look and you look younger now than before, happier too.
> 
> ...


Ty. For the most I followed PScarbs diet, but I have weetabix for breakfast (don't like eggs) and sometimes instead of protein shakes, I had either a piece of fruit or some chicken/tuna depending on where I was and what I was doing.

I didn't take fat burners, just a multi vitamin everyday.

I am just learning how to maintain now, which is the scariest part so far. I would also now like to build some muscle definition in my arms and back.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Karen,

You look fantastic! WOW! Such a difference!

Putting on some muscle will make your weight easier to maintain.

The funny thing is that you might gain weight in doing so, but you will be smaller!

AND you will have less bodyfat.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Karen!!

That is fantastic! Congratulations!!!


----------



## richiecoops (Mar 16, 2006)

Utmost respect Karen. I have great admiration for your willpower and dedication, the best part about it is that you've lost weight, gained energy, improved your health and got a new wardrobe out of it! You're living proof that it can be done - a great example to others.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Karen all i can say is *WOW!!!* what a transfermation i am chuffed that i had a little part in you acheiving the wolf whistle look  you keep going now with the training to again acheive your next goal...

If you need a really nice protein shake that doesnt taste like a protein shake and is perfect for women let me know and i will post up a link....using a protein shake twice a day will really help you to acheive the toned look you are looking for.


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Karen all i can say is *WOW!!!* what a transfermation i am chuffed that i had a little part in you acheiving the wolf whistle look  you keep going now with the training to again acheive your next goal...
> 
> If you need a really nice protein shake that doesnt taste like a protein shake and is perfect for women let me know and i will post up a link....using a protein shake twice a day will really help you to acheive the toned look you are looking for.


I can't thank you enough for posting the diet for me when I first posted on here all those months ago. You made it simple and easy to follow, which was what I needed, having no knowledge about the best way to lose weight - apart from the usual failed routes at slimming clubs, which incidentally never did work !!

I'd love the protein shake link please and I am now looking forward to trying to get some muscle definition going on.

Ty again Paul and everyone who gave me great tips and encouragement


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh yah, just a little weight training and you will be set.

NEWS FLASH

How ironic is this?

Just this morning on the news they said that adding protein to your diet will make you less hungry from peptide.

Many protein sources have peptide in them and they did a study where they injected people with peptide and they ate 30% less food.

So, adding protein to your diet helps with hunger.


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Oh yah, just a little weight training and you will be set.
> 
> NEWS FLASH
> 
> ...


Well having tried nearly every diet known to man over the last however many years, the higher protein, low carb one that PScarb and everyone recommended is the only one that worked for me !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Karen said:


> Well having tried nearly every diet known to man over the last however many years, the higher protein, low carb one that PScarb and everyone recommended is the only one that worked for me !


It is the only one that worked for me too.

I lost 25 lbs following this approach and over 6 inches on my waist.

Not to mention I love protein especially steak.

Its not like I am even dieting when I do it this way as hunger is supressed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as long as the diet is written in such a way that the person dieting still enjoys food then the diet will be successful.

as i said earlier i helped my sister lose over 7stones and she like Karen went on to set herself a new goal of building and toning new muscle an important factor in this is protein even more important for women as notoriously female diets are low in protein.

A good solution to this is protein drinks unfortunately apart from the hardened female trainer most protein drinks cannot be stomached by women, i am a big believer in enjoying your shakes with this in mind i gave my sister some of this stuff

http://www.phoenixathletic.co.uk/Store/Scitec-Protein-DeLite-270.htm

it is made with real fruit pieces and has a mix of fast and slow proteins and it taste lovely even in water....


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Well done Karen, what a difference.


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Ty again for the kinds words

I am going to order some of that shake stuff now. I hated the other ones and to be honest couldn't stomach them at all, they really made me feel sick. I do have 2 great big pots of the stuff in the cupboard though if anyone wants them lol


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Chemical Nutrition products usually taste very good, i too cant stand the chalky taste of most shakes.

I dont know what Chemical's protein shake is like but i have tried the meal replacer (Pro Mr) and its just like a chocolate milkshake, but a bit thick if you use milk rather than water as it says on the pack.

Optimum Nutritions chocolate shaks are ok too.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Be carefull what you wish for you just might get it


Well I'm 38, I'm wishing for an 18 year old nympho and I'm by the time I've finished this cut I'm going to get her too - or three, or five....!!!

Hi Karen, very well done on shifting the flab...and I'll stay away from your 18 y.o daughter if you stay away from my 22 y.o cousin!!!! Showed him a pic of some Playboy model around your age and he cried out, "Milf!!"


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Keyser Soze said:


> Well I'm 38, I'm wishing for an 18 year old nympho and I'm by the time I've finished this cut I'm going to get her too - or three, or five....!!!
> 
> Hi Karen, very well done on shifting the flab...and I'll stay away from your 18 y.o daughter if you stay away from my 22 y.o cousin!!!! Showed him a pic of some Playboy model around your age and he cried out, "Milf!!"


Ty for offering to stay away from my daughter - I need valium as it is as to what she will get up to in the USA ! I have tried telling her its best not to think about sex until she is at least 65, but so far no getting through to her.

As for you and your 18 yr old nympho's - I wish you luck lol

My idea of a toyboy was really someone over 35  But if I looked like a playboy model, I am sure that would be different


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i am 36


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will be 47 this month.......................


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't know how to quote u both, but may be lost for words lol

Ty for making this old bird smile


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Hackskii, you'd be the older man and Karen is the *young hot babe* that the older men desire. 

You have to be younger to be a boytoy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Peg said:


> Hackskii, you'd be the older man and Karen is the *young hot babe* that the older men desire.
> 
> You have to be younger to be a boytoy.


Well, I beg to differ

A boy toy could be just a tool for sex would it not?

Now the only hitch here is boy/man thing.

It would not sound right being a man toy, that would almost imply something that would be same sex:eek:

Not only that I look 10 years younger than I am anyway, and I act sometimes like an adolesence


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Peg said:


> Hackskii, you'd be the older man and Karen is the *young hot babe* that the older men desire.
> 
> You have to be younger to be a boytoy.


Ty Peg, but I am neither young, hot or a babe 

Hackskii can be my anything anytime though lol


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats karen!!! 

I might give that protein shake a go myself, i use dymatize and used to recomend it to peopl, but i have just started using it again after a year or so and the banana flavour is rank!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

wow, what a differance!!!

and you look happier in your general stance/comfortability

if you fancy dropping your age restriction down 10yrs then just say,lol!!!


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

big pete said:


> wow, what a differance!!!
> 
> and you look happier in your general stance/comfortability
> 
> if you fancy dropping your age restriction down 10yrs then just say,lol!!!


Ty, I think being happier on the inside shows on the outside on anyone. I certainly feel 10 years younger not having to drag a load of fat around with me.

As for your offer, I think you are nearer my daughters age than mine - hey I'm old enough to be your mum lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You are not old enough to be my Mom

In fact I would be considered an older man....lol


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

hackskii said:


> You are not old enough to be my Mom
> 
> In fact I would be considered an older man....lol


Does that make me a toy girl then ?

Let's do it lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Karen said:


> Ty, I think being happier on the inside shows on the outside on anyone. I certainly feel 10 years younger not having to drag a load of fat around with me.
> 
> As for your offer, I think you are nearer my daughters age than mine - hey I'm old enough to be your mum lol


aww man, never get break these days,lol 

in all seriousness, an incredible well done to you. to hold a diet for 10 months, and to lose 6st in the process is some serius going.

have you thought about taking it 1 step further and focus on competing?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> and maybe find a toyboy lol


pm me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys this is not a pick up joint so please flirt via PM's


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

big pete said:


> in all seriousness, an incredible well done to you. to hold a diet for 10 months, and to lose 6st in the process is some serius going.
> 
> have you thought about taking it 1 step further and focus on competing?


No I have never thought about competing and don't think I would ever have the discipline to do it, but greatly admire those that do.

My goals now are to get nice and toned.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

one step at a time, you never know where it will lead

have you had the discipline to lose almost half your bodyweight in under a year? have you done cardio in all or almost all of that time period?

to me that shows dedication in its own right. just see how it goes, eh?


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> as long as the diet is written in such a way that the person dieting still enjoys food then the diet will be successful.
> 
> as i said earlier i helped my sister lose over 7stones and she like Karen went on to set herself a new goal of building and toning new muscle an important factor in this is protein even more important for women as notoriously female diets are low in protein.
> 
> ...


I am still losing weight at about .5 - 1lb a week and only really want to maintain now. I start at the gym today and Tatyana said I will put some weight on as I build muscle, but I could do with a few pointers as to what to increase or not so as I dont keep losing weight.

I have got some of this protein shake now, and it is far nicer than the one I had before. Should I take more of this or increase carbs ?

thanks in advance for any help

Karen


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, basic compound exercises will work nicely for you.

You will lose inches weight lifting.

Basic compounds would be squats, dead lifts, bench, military press and pulldowns/pullups.

Those are the 5 basic compound exercises.

I would seriously consider those if you have the intestinal fortitude.


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks.

I have the exercise part sorted now I think, with the suggestions from Tatyana and the guy at the gym.

Im just slowly adding calories to my daily diet to try stabilise my weight as I dont want to really lose anymore, and am hoping as I tone my weight will settle to where it is now.

I guess in the back of my mind is that fear of putting weight back on though, so its really hard adding calories after having reduced them for so long.


----------

